# AEW Dynamite Tuesday Night Title Bonanza



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

We're only a couple of days away from this week's Dynamite, so I thought I would start the thread. A reminder that AEW Dynamite is preempted to *Tuesday* this week and that means a trip back in time as it goes head-to-head with NXT.

Four title matches have been announced for AEW's trip to the Heritage Bank Center in Cincinnati.

Hometown hero *Jon Moxley* defends the AEW World Title against former champion *Hangman Page* in their first ever singles match.

*Chris Jericho* puts his Ring of Jericho Honor Title on the line against former ROH champ, the flamboyant *Dalton Castle*.

*Toni Storm* will defend her interim AEW Women's Title against the longest reigning champion in the title's history, *Hikaru Shida*.

And after Orange Cassidy upset PAC to win the All-Atlantic Title, he aims to take the Bastard's other title as *OC *and* Best Friends* face *Death Triangle* for the AEW Trios Title. This will be a repeat of last month's match for the vacant belts.

In addition to the four announced matches, we hear from *MJF* plus Renee Paquette sits down with BCC's *Bryan Danielson* and *Wheeler Yuta*, both coming off recent title match defeats to the JAS.


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

no ricky starks, miro, FTR n wardlow. tony khan needs to fire half the roster and focus on a core set of people he's gonna push.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

hybrid92_ said:


> no ricky starks, miro, FTR n wardlow. tony khan needs to fire half the roster and focus on a core set of people he's gonna push.


he is - its just not the people you want

sorryyyyyy


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking forward to pretty much everything on this show outside of the Jericho match which I don't give a shit about.

Mox v Hangman should be LIT. So should the Trios title match.

When Moxley retains I would have MJF challenge for a title match at Full Gear post-match. I would love a Regal/MJF segment on the build-up.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Dynamite will beat NXT in the ratings this week but I wonder how much


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why feature in a high match some Dalton guy who's never been spoken of in AEW nor seen? More booking decisions that make zero sense on TV


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

hybrid92_ said:


> no ricky starks, miro, FTR n wardlow. tony khan needs to fire half the roster and focus on a core set of people he's gonna push.


I’d add Kingston and Hobbs to that list. Everyone else does get used pretty often. Darby/Sting need something new.

Love Hangman but I wouldn’t want him to win just to lose to MJF at the PPV, that honour goes to Mox


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Who the fuk is Dalton Castle and how did he randomly get a title shot?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Some big matches here - Mox vs Hangman might be the biggest face vs face match they can do right now. Shida vs Storm is another big face vs face match. I just feel that they’re kinda rushing these 2 matches on Tuesday. But we’ll see what happens on Tuesday and afterwards



Chan Hung said:


> Why feature in a high match some Dalton guy who's never been spoken of in AEW nor seen? More booking decisions that make zero sense on TV





Hotdiggity11 said:


> Who the fuk is Dalton Castle and how did he randomly get a title shot?


Did either of you watch Rampage? They had a big segment where Dalton challenged Jericho. The match (like Jericho vs Bandido) plays on the storyline involving Jericho and former ROH champions


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

redban said:


> Did either of you watch Rampage?



Nope. A majority of Dynamite viewers didn't either,


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Nope


I’m sorry, it’s someone else’s fault that you didn’t watch the show and, therefore, can’t understand the backstory of a match?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

redban said:


> I’m sorry, it’s someone else’s fault that you didn’t watch the show and, therefore, can’t understand the backstory of a match?



No, it's someone's else's fault that an owner keeps booking unknown talent on his main show while often forgetting his more prominently known co-workers are hardly ever booked. You don't seem see the hilarity in asking why I didn't watch one show [The B Show at that] to know why a guy suddenly got a title shot on Dynamite. Maybe many people prefer actual buildups?

But let's see how well "Dalton Castle" draws in the ratings. We already saw how Bandido did against Jericho in the ratings.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> Did either of you watch Rampage? They had a big segment where Dalton challenged Jericho. The match (like Jericho vs Bandido) plays on the storyline involving Jericho and former ROH champions


Rampage has been irrelevant for a long time. There's zero interest from me. Even for those who care, why would you book a title match a few days after it was challenged without a good build. This company continues to just book matches to book them and that's why ratings tank in certain segments.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Pumped for Dalton Castle to be featured. Every match minus the women's match should be good.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Rampage has been irrelevant for a long time. There's zero interest from me. Even for those who care, *why would you book a title match a few days after it was challenged without a good build.* This company continues to just book matches to book them and that's why ratings tank in certain segments.


it’s a quick one-off match to give Jericho a win and push the Jericho vs ROH angle. We don’t need a month of buildup for this one


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Good looking card. Unfortunate that they haven’t sold many tickets.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Show needs these guys as da focus:
Jon Moxley
MJF
Bryan Danielson 
Chris Jericho
Darby Allin
Miro
Ricky Starks
Darby Allin
Wardlow
Eddie Kingston

Tags:
The Acclaimed
FTR
Swerve in Our Glory
Lucha Bros

Women:
Britt Baker
Jamie Hayter
Saraya
Athena
Jade Cargill
Toni Storm
Thunder Rosa

everybody else can be rotational


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Add Punk and The Elite if they come back


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> No, it's someone's else's fault that an owner keeps booking unknown talent on his main show while often forgetting his more prominently known co-workers are hardly ever booked. You don't seem see the hilarity in asking why I didn't watch one show [The B Show at that] to know why a guy suddenly got a title shot on Dynamite. Maybe many people prefer actual buildups?
> 
> But let's see how well "Dalton Castle" draws in the ratings. We already saw how Bandido did against Jericho in the ratings.


We saw how well Juice Robinson did in the ratings on that Dynamite episode (even though NJPW guys are allegedly _killing_ the ratings whenever they appear), and his solid match wasn't even close to being the MOTN too.

For the record, the ratings fluctuating that week had absolutely nothing to Bandido btw; so it's best to not go there.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Why feature in a high match some Dalton guy who's never been spoken of in AEW nor seen? More booking decisions that make zero sense on TV


well, even though Dalton has been on AEW a few times, this is a continuation of Jericho's storyline where he's knocking off former ROH champions


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I fucking love Dalton Castle, we need more of this magnificent creature.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> well, even though Dalton has been on AEW a few times, this is a continuation of Jericho's storyline where he's knocking off former ROH champions


I'll probably be way off, but what if the person who ends Chris Jericho's dominant run (as the ROH World Champion) ends up being CM Punk late next year? 

Punk could be the 'last' former ROH World Champion that Jericho has yet to beat, and it would be a nice conclusion to that storyline in the 2nd half of 2023.

Plus, it would give Punk a compensatory world title reign (since he's never really had a proper run so far), and it also keeps him away from the main event scene for a while too. They can focus on other top names in the meantime.

However, I wouldn't put the world title on Punk until he can successfully last a few months staying healthy.

If (God forbid) anything happens to Punk as the ROH World Champion, then it wouldn't necessarily hurt the main event picture at all since the ROH content/storylines are secondary to AEW's world title feuds/storylines. 

It'd be similar to how Samoa Joe was gone for mostly 3 months as the ROH World Television Champion (even though it's not THE world title in ROH  )

It could possibly be the easiest way to book a CM Punk vs Bryan Danielson match too.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Why feature in a high match some Dalton guy who's never been spoken of in AEW nor seen? More booking decisions that make zero sense on TV


Dalton Castle has had two other matches in AEW and had a promo on Rampage this past week. He explained exactly why he should get the match and who he is. People complain that Rampage is full of heatless matches and then also complain when they have a segment that furthers a title story.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Since Dynamite is on Tuesday does that mean we get Dark and Elevation back to back on Monday or Dark as a lead in to Dynamite? And what about the Road to and Control Center?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Who the fuk is Dalton Castle and how did he randomly get a title shot?


This one isn't random. Jericho said after he won the belt he was going to take out former roh world champions. It's a current Dynamite story. A shit one but the whose this guy thing would be wilful ignorance this time.

It was literally already wwe level explained


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Why feature in a high match some Dalton guy who's never been spoken of in AEW nor seen? More booking decisions that make zero sense on TV


He's wrestled in AEW before on tv. I love Castle and looking forward to the match with Jericho.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Eastwood said:


> I fucking love Dalton Castle, we need more of this magnificent creature.


he’s a Power Peacock pumping PEACOCK POWER right into our faces!


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Since people are too lazy, here's the segment from Rampage:






I timestamped it for easy viewing.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Another card full of matches that I don't give a shit about.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Another card full of matches that I don't give a shit about.


That’s how I feel about RAW and SD, must be because I’m not invested in WWE, same as you’re probably not invested in AEW. You’re just invested in bitching


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Main Event should be great, the rest is meh. They should win by .10 And 279k


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

No Miro, Wardlow, or Starks, but I see we get some more Wheeler Yuta TV time. Seriously Tony, I'm a huge AEW mark but this is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Current ticket situation. They were at 2,800 a month ago so tickets have moved though it won't be a full house unless of an insane walk-up.

*AEW Presents: Dynamite
Tue • Oct 18 • 7:00 PM
Heritage Bank Center, Cincinnati, OH*

Available Tickets => 1,114
Current Setup/Capacity => 5,145
Tickets Distributed => 4,031


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I feel like every AEW show is a championship bonanza.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tanahashi and Suzuki are in America right now and worked the NJPW Strong tapings earlier. I wonder if we could get a cameo from them on Dynamite or the live Rampage at Daily's this Friday. Something like Tanahashi/Kazarian vs. Suzuki/Archer would be fun for Rampage.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581842377601216514


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

It’s a perfectly fine spot for Jericho. The angle has been developing since Jericho won the ROH World Title from Claudio. Eventually Joe vs Jericho will be the penultimate Champ before…Punk returns to beat Jericho? Hopefully Adam Cole can safely return to take his turn facing Jericho as a former ROH champ. If Punk never gets things settled Adam Cole could be Punk’s replacement as the final chapter of Jericho as The Ocho. It is a BIG step down from Punk to Cole but it might be the best option they could choose instead of Punk.

If it isn’t Punk or Cole who could it be that faces The Ocho in the finale? The other options are Low Ki, Joe, Austin Aries,James Gibson/Noble, Homicide, Nigel McGuinness, Jerry Lynn, Eddie Edwards, Roderick Strong, Takeshi Morishima, Kevin Owens/Steen, Jay Briscoe, Seth Rollins/Tyler Black, Davey Richards, Michael Elgin, Jay Lethal, Kyle O’Reilly, Christopher Daniels, Cody, Dalton Castle, Matt Taven, Rush, PCO, Bandido and finally unfortunately the non factor that is Jonathan Gresham. Aries, Cole, Lethal, Rush and Jay Briscoe.

The second ever ROH Champion, Xavier, passed away in 2020. It will be hard to book him going forward. Xavier was a real heel in ROH. It could have been entertaining to see cheating Xavier cheered against Jericho.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

MORE Wheeler Yuta and Orange Cassidy and a truly random ROH match. 

Not looking good.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Jedah said:


> MORE Wheeler Yuta and Orange Cassidy and a truly random ROH match.
> 
> Not looking good.


It's not random. It was explained that Jericho wants to destroy roh. It's a dumb story with no pay off if roh doesn't get a TV deal but this story has been explained that Jericho is targeting former roh champs.

@Ultimo Duggan Nigel mcguiness is LONG retired. And no one will touch Aries. If Tony truly cares about roh as a investment you don't have the guy who beats Jericho be a relic from roh past. It's gotta be a young guy with a decent enough fanbase that can have the brand thrive. Unfortunately the only ones I can think of are trapped in TNA or MLW


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> It's not random. It was explained that Jericho wants to destroy roh. It's a dumb story with no pay off if roh doesn't get a TV deal but this story has been explained that Jericho is targeting former roh champs.


It's random because the entire ROH shit feels random and shoehorned, shit that's just there that doesn't need to happen and distracts from the main programming. Also this guy is yet another unknown or mostly-unknown to the audience. He's just showing up for a title match out of the blue. Ratings for this segment will rightfully tank.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

AEW has a formula where they have a PPV, then have weeks worth of build up for short term feuds. Those feuds end at a TV special. Then they begin the next PPV build the week after the special. Since Grand Slam was shortly after All Out, it looks like this Dynamite is the special type show since it has a bunch of title matches and is on a Tuesday. Based on that formula, I expect new feuds to begin to start the set up for Full Gear. Specifically, I expect the items listed below.


Thunder Rosa returns to set up a title feud with Toni Storm.
MJF wins the title tomorrow and begins his build to facing Moxley at Full Gear.
The Acclaimed Full Gear feud is revealed on Rampage
Paige officially challenges Britt to a match at Full Gear. This may be a 6-woman match depending on how ring ready Paige is.
Samoa Joe turns on Wardlow to set up a title vs title match at Full Gear. This is me hoping.
Hangman will either be added to the world title match and make it a triple threat or he will turn heel. Heel Hangman vs face Miro would be cool, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> it’s a quick one-off match to give Jericho a win and push the Jericho vs ROH angle. We don’t need a month of buildup for this one


So no build should mean that it's not important right? Still doesn't make sense when they wrestle on TV because a no-build match should never be too competitive, or go around 20 minutes long. The problem is that this is the norm in AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jedah said:


> It's random because the entire ROH shit feels random and shoehorned, shit that's just there that doesn't need to happen and distracts from the main programming. Also this guy is yet another unknown or mostly-unknown to the audience. He's just showing up for a title match out of the blue. Ratings for this segment will rightfully tank.


Jericho has been recently part of the lower segments.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> So no build should mean that it's not important right? Still doesn't make sense when they wrestle on TV because a no-build match should never be too competitive, or go around 20 minutes long. The problem is that this is the norm in AEW.


So you're saying that when John Cena had his open challenges for the US Championship, those matches should never have been competitive? As someone who is not a big Cena fan, I can honestly say that his open challenge matches were some of the best things in wrestling at that time.

Jericho has already set the story by saying he wants to defeat every former ROH World Champion. Dalton Castle is part of that group. They built the match on Rampage with a good promo segment. It isn't like Dalton Castle was just slapped on a graphic before the show. That has happened before in AEW and I could understand being mad about that. I don't think anyone believes that Dalton will win, but Jericho winning does advance the story he is telling, which will ultimately get the person that beats him over. It is definitely better then watching another Jericho in-ring promo or the destruction of Garcia as a babyface.


----------



## Jonnyd6187 (Apr 3, 2012)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 136018
> 
> 
> We're only a couple of days away from this week's Dynamite, so I thought I would start the thread. A reminder that AEW Dynamite is preempted to *Tuesday* this week and that means a trip back in time as it goes head-to-head with NXT.
> ...


No FTR, No Acclaimed, no Swerve, No Darby, no Brit Baker, No Saraya, no Miro. Wtf is Tony snorting seriously? The fans want to see all those guys. I dont know why they dont have these ROH title matches on Rampage. I know its Jericho and he should be on Dynamite but ROH wrestlers should not be coming on AEWs main show and taking up valuable time that more deserving AEW talent should be getting. I dont give a shit about Rampage I’m not going to watch that garbage just like I dont watch NXT because that’s Garbage as well. I’m sure the natch will still be good. The woman’s title match ill just skip through it because Toni Storm is boring as shit and has no personality. Where’s the buildup to the match? And why do they have these big matches on Dynamite instead of at their PPV? Hangman vs Mox should be a PPV title match. Tony does not know how to run a promotion hes just sticking guys in the ring together and telling them to wrestle with no back story at all. Only 1 match has been hyped up for weeks and thats Mox vs Page.


----------



## Jonnyd6187 (Apr 3, 2012)

Prized Fighter said:


> So you're saying that when John Cena had his open challenges for the US Championship, those matches should never have been competitive? As someone who is not a big Cena fan, I can honestly say that his open challenge matches were some of the best things in wrestling at that time.
> 
> Jericho has already set the story by saying he wants to defeat every former ROH World Champion. Dalton Castle is part of that group. They built the match on Rampage with a good promo segment. It isn't like Dalton Castle was just slapped on a graphic before the show. That has happened before in AEW and I could understand being mad about that. I don't think anyone believes that Dalton will win, but Jericho winning does advance the story he is telling, which will ultimately get the person that beats him over. It is definitely better then watching another Jericho in-ring promo or the destruction of Garcia as a babyface.


Well they should have had Dalton come out on Dynamite, the show most fans watch and challenge Jericho, not on Rampage that barely anyone watches. I watch rampage here and there and it’s garbage thats why no one tunes in. When i went to Dynamite in Detroit, rampage followed and it was so boring that me and my friends left after the first match.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> It's not random. It was explained that Jericho wants to destroy roh. It's a dumb story with no pay off if roh doesn't get a TV deal but this story has been explained that Jericho is targeting former roh champs.
> 
> @Ultimo Duggan Nigel mcguiness is LONG retired. And no one will touch Aries. If Tony truly cares about roh as a investment you don't have the guy who beats Jericho be a relic from roh past. It's gotta be a young guy with a decent enough fanbase that can have the brand thrive. Unfortunately the only ones I can think of are trapped in TNA or MLW


Yes, I should have mentioned Nigel was unattainable for wrestling. He really shortened his career just for that 2005-2008 run in ROH…and SOME work in Pro Wrestling NOAH. He was incredible as a workhorse Pure Champion and lthen ROH World Title in late 2007. Then he got Hep C and that was that as far as his in ring career goes. Wrestlers of this era, DO NOT HEADBUTT THE RINGPOST REPEATEDLY IN YOUR “HOMETOWN” CROWD!!! I always wanted to see Nigel’s documentary. At this point it would probably be very sad to watch more than a decade removed from the subject.

Austin Aries made the list strictly for the sake of listing all the former champs. I made it to Davey Richards strictly from memory. If Davey comes in he could either make many new fans OR alienate the existing crowd. He is quite the polarizing performer.

Perhaps Bandido could get a rematch in ROH. Avenging his earlier loss to The Ocho would really make Bandido as a star in ROH…maybe a lil’ AEW too if he is over enough.

I could also see Joe beating Jericho for the title. Jericho should put over KOR if he is over enough. Currently KOR is on the shelf for maybe a year. That leaves only one other option…Jonathan Gresham! That might be a harder sell though. Gresham is very salvageable if he and TK can come to an agreement. This is admittedly pretty unlikely.

There is always that there Rush fella. He has great natural charisma and presence. He also has the size that some require in their wrestling. The fact that he has minimal saturation within the American pro wrestling is a BIG deal to others. To some veterans of the brief Wednesday Might Wars the battle still rages on inside them. I guess many months of seeing NXT as a roadblock to AEW enabled the partisans to cast the other as THE ENEMY.

The “war” is over. NXT had a number of names that any wrestling promotions would kill to have on their roster. While Adam Cole has shown to need improvement in a few areas before he becomes a singles title holder.

Ooh! Takashita is back soon. He and Jericho could do something special together in that squared circle..


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jonnyd6187 said:


> Well they should have had Dalton come out on Dynamite, the show most fans watch and challenge Jericho, not on Rampage that barely anyone watches. I watch rampage here and there and it’s garbage thats why no one tunes in. When i went to Dynamite in Detroit, rampage followed and it was so boring that me and my friends left after the first match.


Your nonsensical argument basically:

1). Don't ever put anything important on Rampage because Rampage is "garbage."

2). Rampage is "garbage" because nothing important ever happens there


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Jonnyd6187 said:


> Well they should have had Dalton come out on Dynamite, the show most fans watch and challenge Jericho, not on Rampage that barely anyone watches. I watch rampage here and there and it’s garbage thats why no one tunes in. When i went to Dynamite in Detroit, rampage followed and it was so boring that me and my friends left after the first match.


Where would they put it on Dynamite? Jericho was having another ROH World title match on that show. So, either Dalton Castle shows up post match or cuts a backstage promo. Either way, your still going to get people saying "who is this guy?" At least on Rampage he got a full segment to present himself. You can't complain that AEW doesn't tell stories and then ignore when they do because you chose not to watch their show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> *So you're saying that when John Cena had his open challenges for the US Championship, those matches should never have been competitive? *.


Your argument is flawed. The issue is having competitive matches against relatively unknowns who haven't paid their dues in AEW. Because it does not make sense.

Cena had some competitive matches in those open challenges _with people who were already part of the WWE scene for a while_ and had some credibility with the fans. So, it made sense.

Examples were:

10/10 Zack Ryder - Raw 5/25/15.
9/10 Dolph Ziggler - Raw 10/12/15.
8/10 Stardust - Raw 4/6/15.
7/10 Xavier Woods - Raw 9/28/15.
6/10 Bad News Barrett - Raw 4/13/15.
5/10 Dean Ambrose - Raw 3/30/15.
4/10 Cesaro - Raw 6/29/15.
3/10 Sami Zayn - Raw 5/4/15.
So, based on that list...Did John Cena have unknowns ...people who have not been established, come in randomly and have 20 minute matches with him? Nope. Because it wouldn't made sense. However, This is the problem with AEW.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Yes, I should have mentioned Nigel was unattainable for wrestling. He really shortened his career just for that 2005-2008 run in ROH…and SOME work in Pro Wrestling NOAH. He was incredible as a workhorse Pure Champion and lthen ROH World Title in late 2007. Then he got Hep C and that was that as far as his in ring career goes. Wrestlers of this era, DO NOT HEADBUTT THE RINGPOST REPEATEDLY IN YOUR “HOMETOWN” CROWD!!! I always wanted to see Nigel’s documentary. At this point it would probably be very sad to watch more than a decade removed from the subject.
> 
> Austin Aries made the list strictly for the sake of listing all the former champs. I made it to Davey Richards strictly from memory. If Davey comes in he could either make many new fans OR alienate the existing crowd. He is quite the polarizing performer.
> 
> ...


More money in heel Cole than face Cole IMO. It should be Shane Taylor.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Did John Cena have unknowns ...people who have not been established, come in randomly and have 20 minute matches with him?


didn't kevin owens have his first WWE match that way?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> The second ever ROH Champion, Xavier, passed away in 2020. It will be hard to book him going forward.


Ya think?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Jonnyd6187 said:


> No FTR, No Acclaimed, no Swerve, No Darby, no Brit Baker, No Saraya, no Miro. Wtf is Tony snorting seriously? .


- There are currently only 4 matches booked so there could potentially still be another match or two added and these ans other talents could still appear despite not being advertised currently. If this isn't your first Dynamite rodeo, you would be aware of this IMO. 

-FTR were on Rampage on Friday 
-Acclaimed/Swerve were on Dynamite last week
-Britt was on Dynamite last week


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

redban said:


> Your nonsensical argument basically:
> 
> 1). Don't ever put anything important on Rampage because Rampage is "garbage."
> 
> 2). Rampage is "garbage" because nothing important ever happens there


Don't even bother bro. These people have no idea what they want.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

redban said:


> Your nonsensical argument basically:
> 
> 1). Don't ever put anything important on Rampage because Rampage is "garbage."
> 
> 2). Rampage is "garbage" because nothing important ever happens there


To be fair, many people don't get rampage on TV.

If I wasn't there in person, I'd have no idea who this Dalton Castle was.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Prized Fighter said:


> AEW has a formula where they have a PPV, then have weeks worth of build up for short term feuds. Those feuds end at a TV special. Then they begin the next PPV build the week after the special. Since Grand Slam was shortly after All Out, it looks like this Dynamite is the special type show since it has a bunch of title matches and is on a Tuesday. Based on that formula, I expect new feuds to begin to start the set up for Full Gear. Specifically, I expect the items listed below.
> 
> 
> Thunder Rosa returns to set up a title feud with Toni Storm.
> ...



Khan does not have the motherfuckin balls to pull the trigger on MJF winning the belt out of nowhere on TV. He books the show like its TEW..a great match builds "belt prestige " and thats all you need.


Quote me on it though, if it were to happen I'd be the first in here eating crow and praising it.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Your argument is flawed. The issue is having competitive matches against relatively unknowns who haven't paid their dues in AEW. Because it does not make sense.
> 
> Cena had some competitive matches in those open challenges _with people who were already part of the WWE scene for a while_ and had some credibility with the fans. So, it made sense.
> 
> ...


Your argument was that a no-build match should never be competitive. All of the matches you listed were no-build. It doesn't matter of those wrestlers we're in WWE or not, they were randomly thrust into a match with Cena. At least Dalton Castle got a promo segment to get himself over and has had multiple matches in AEW. Jericho's ROH title matches include Claudio (known to AEW's audience), Bandido (known to ROH/AEW fans, new to rest of the audience), Bryan Danielson (long term feud) and Dalton Castle (story build on Rampage). I would also add that a video package was shown to explain who Bandido is and why he deserved a title shot. It also goes back to my original point that Jericho trying to beat every previous ROH champions is the story. Everytime he has faced someone it has been explained why that match is happening. Some people are just choosing to ignore that information.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Don't even bother bro. These people have no idea what they want.


They do know what they want, to bitch.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jedah said:


> MORE Wheeler Yuta and Orange Cassidy and a truly random ROH match.
> 
> Not looking good.


Yep, Orange Cassidy plus Wheeler Yuta deserve to be spotlighted even more on TV, and the product is still looking good regardless of your overreactions  

Dalton Castle is already over with the AEW audience too, so you'll thankfully continued to see him on TV often enough (along with the other ROH content) 



Jedah said:


> It's random because the entire ROH shit feels random and shoehorned, shit that's just there that doesn't need to happen and distracts from the main programming. Also this guy is yet another unknown or mostly-unknown to the audience. He's just showing up for a title match out of the blue. Ratings for this segment will rightfully tank.


Nah, it's not random at all considering the fact that they did a whole Rampage segment introducing Dalton Castle to the AEW audience (which received a very positive reception), and they explained why he's facing Chris Jericho for the ROH World title in the first place (which wasn't out of the blue at all). 

The ROH content isn't 'shoehorned' at all since you had 6 months to get used to these cool changes. 

This *does* need to happen btw since Jericho beating several former ROH World Champions is a compelling storyline that'll thankfully last for several more months.

I like how you conveniently ignore the fact that Dynamite is switching nights on a different time slot, and yet you're already willing to put all the blame on Dalton Castle for 'tanking' the ratings out of spite.

Nah, they rightfully deserve to have 1+ million viewers. Plus, Orange Cassidy and Wheeler Yuta aren't going anywhere either


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

AEW has a huge roster; there's no justification for repeat matches and yet it seems we get them regularly these days. Why is Death Triangle/Best Friends happening again so soon? At least Mox/Hangman is fresh. I hope Hanger intends to pummel himself screaming _Because I am a maaannn_ while Mox blades. 

I'm watching for the AEW World Title match and Shida, I guess, but mostly I'm in for Dalton Castle. Don't much care about the rest, especially the talking stuff.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Road to Dynamite - get your video packages right here folks


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The Yankees and Guardians game has been rained out. They play tomorrow at 4PM on TBS.

If the game goes past 8PM, I guess AEW is out of luck?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

redban said:


> The Yankees and Guardians game has been rained out. They play tomorrow at 4PM on TBS.
> 
> If the game goes past 8PM, I guess AEW is out of luck?


Could be a nice lead-in to Dynamite. 4 hours seems long for a baseball game...


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Geeee said:


> Could be a nice lead-in to Dynamite. 4 hours seems long for a baseball game...


Extra innings...

Guessing with TBS set to run sitcom reruns after Dynamite, if the baseball game ran past 8 that Dynamite would just start after and still air in its entirety. But that is an uneducated guess.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Baseball still exists?

Good for them.

Perfect chance for a stadium stampede match. With Orange Cassidy rolling to 3rd base and Danhausen cursing the pitcher, surely they'll finally take the hint to finish the damn game already


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Road to Dynamite - get your video packages right here folks


Awesome promo for Mox/Hangman.

Hope TK teases something on Busted Open today if he’s on it.

Give us The Elite ffs!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

rich110991 said:


> Awesome promo for Mox/Hangman.
> 
> Hope TK teases something on Busted Open today if he’s on it.
> 
> Give us The Elite ffs!


Tony can't. It's not just as simple as Tony lifting a suspension. Apparently one side wants to take this to the courts.

If that happens it could be months until it's all resolved. Not to mention it potentially costing sponsorship deals and the like if all this goes public beyond our little bubble of fandom


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Tony can't. It's not just as simple as Tony lifting a suspension. Apparently one side wants to take this to the courts.
> 
> If that happens it could be months until it's all resolved. Not to mention it potentially costing sponsorship deals and the like if all this goes public beyond our little bubble of fandom


I get it but it sucks.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Since Dynamite is getting the MLB lead-in, I wonder if Tony pivots and has the World Title open the show. It would potentially retain the most viewers. They could also open with the ROH World Title match. Jericho could retain viewers and Castle is the kind of sports entertainment act that "da casuals" may prefer.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ticket update: Over 250 have moved in the past day, taking the total up to just shy of 4,300 so far.

It looks like HHH wants NXT to win tonight's head-to-head as he's put six main roster stars on the themed NXT show. I think AEW will win the Nielsen rank/key demo comfortably, but total viewership could be one to watch as NXT has the Halloween Havoc name and Dynamite being preempted will affect the P2+ to some extent.

An intro to Dalton Castle. Someone could've made money off this guy but a serious back injury took away a lot of his ring skills, so he's more of a low card entertainer now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582386027515113473


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Ticket update: Over 250 have moved in the past day, taking the total up to just shy of 4,300 so far.
> 
> It looks like HHH wants NXT to win tonight's head-to-head as he's put six main roster stars on the themed NXT show. I think AEW will win the Nielsen rank/key demo comfortably, but total viewership could be one to watch as NXT has the Halloween Havoc name and Dynamite being preempted will affect the P2+ to some extent.
> 
> ...


It is going to be hard to predict the viewership since the Yankees/Guardians game is right before Dynamite, or the post game is at least. That should give Dynamite a big lead-in, but if the game goes to extra innings, they may get moved to TruTv or something to start the show. I am not sure how Nielsen would even record something like that. NXT adding main roster stars is smart and they will be in their normal time slot. TBS has been advertising Dynamite during the playoff games, so I could see them really putting over that it will come on directly after the post game show.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

So TK wasn’t on Busted Open?

They don’t seem to be pushing anything as much as WWE is with NXT  Need more announcements later… Should book Sting and Darby for something.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

A bunch of cold, meaningless matches, another episode of Dynamite building towards nothing. Of course, Wardlow isn't booked for the show. No mention of Powerhouse Hobbs either, who hasn't been on TV for a month. Incoherent, pointless program. Of course Wheeler Yuta is booked, and I'm sure Daniel Garcia will be on the program too. And naturally, they have MJF booked for a promo, which will likely be him saying the exact same thing that he's said in his last 100 promos.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Some questions for tonight :

-Is MJF winning the title tonight? 

-Will we get a finish to Mox VS Hanger or will they maybe go with a time limit draw if MJF is cashing in? 

-Will Pacs dirty tactics continue tonight and if so will it cause any strife with the Lucha Bros? 

-Will Daddy Magics nipples be hard tonight?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

If they wanted Hangman to be champion (and face MJF), wouldn't they have just given him the title in the tournament instead of Moxley? 

Then again -- maybe Moxley really wants that vacation, which he was supposed to get before CM Punk got injured and left


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> A bunch of cold, meaningless matches, another episode of Dynamite building towards nothing. Of course, Wardlow isn't booked for the show. No mention of Powerhouse Hobbs either, who hasn't been on TV for a month. Incoherent, pointless program. Of course Wheeler Yuta is booked, and I'm sure Daniel Garcia will be on the program too. And naturally, they have MJF booked for a promo, which will likely be him saying the exact same thing that he's said in his last 100 promos.


Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia deserve to be on TV because their careers have longer shelf lives in comparison to both those men. They are the long-term investments, so it's *smart* to present them as rising young stars.

The big guys will be fine.

Yuta and Garcia are most likely going to be the kind of talents that most fans will be begging to see get spotlighted/pushed on TV a decade from now.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

DammitChrist said:


> Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia deserve to be on TV because their careers have longer shelf lives in comparison to both those men. They are the long-term investments, so it's *smart* to present them as rising young stars.
> 
> The big guys will be fine.
> 
> Yuta and Garcia are most likely going to be the kind of talents that most fans will be begging to see get spotlighted/pushed on TV a decade from now.


They're both already decent on the mic and as characters, so it's pretty clear they're on track to be well-rounded stars 

Even Jim Cornette said Wheeler Yuta's last promo was better than 90% of the WWE roster...

So many young guys on the AEW roster increase in value each year, it's great to watch them develop


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

My body is ready.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Where is the promotion?!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582462690328711168
Looks like Busted Open has sold out to WWE  I did think they have been a bit sour on AEW in the last couple of weeks! Bully always is, but Dave normally hypes them up.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582452428569743360
Is he fn with us? Don't toy with my emotions Jay.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Scuba Steve said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582452428569743360
> Is he fn with us? Don't toy with my emotions Jay.


He should be one of the faces of AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Scuba Steve said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582452428569743360
> Is he fn with us? Don't toy with my emotions Jay.


Jay is currently in the USA so this could be something! He worked the NJPW Strong taping in Hollywood the other day.

Bullet Club members Juice Robinson and El Phantasmo were also on the show. Maybe they could do something for Rampage on Friday, which is live from Daily's. Jay/Juice/ELP vs. Death Triangle for the trios belts would rule.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I feel like some major shit is gonna go down tonight. I just hope MJF doesn't "cash in" his chip at the end of the main event, I don't want a MITB rip-off as that'll only devalue the title. If he challenges let it be at Full Gear.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Does this air in 57 minutes, or in 117 minutes?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Does this air in 57 minutes, or in 117 minutes?


117


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ROH has a six man title too? 

hahahah


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Riho is coming to take down NXT again. Acknowledge her.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> View attachment 136118
> 
> 
> Riho is coming to take down NXT again. Acknowledge her.


Riho here to do a run-in!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RIHO!!


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> View attachment 136118
> 
> 
> Riho is coming to take down NXT again. Acknowledge her.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

No praying circle today.. Not getting my hopes only to be let down 😔


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> View attachment 136118
> 
> 
> Riho is coming to take down NXT again. Acknowledge her.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Alright let’s go! I’m in a great mood tonight. Let’s go Tony you absolute fucking madman, give us something special tonight you fucking lunatic.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Chances of moxley losing the title tonight?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

grecefar said:


> Chances of moxley losing the title tonight?


Very low.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

grecefar said:


> Chances of moxley losing the title tonight?


50% unless you ask Scott Steiner


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is this show on course to start on time?

Apparently Pillman Jr. got a huge pop on the Elevation tapings due to it being his hometown. Elevation main event was Claudio vs. QT.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Is this show on course to start on time?
> 
> Apparently Pillman Jr. got a huge pop on the Elevation tapings due to it being his hometown. Elevation main event was Claudio vs. QT.


Yes baseball game is over


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Why is this on tonight?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Whoanma said:


> Why is this on tonight?


Baseball playoffs on the TBS tomorrow night.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

drink the booze! bring the shrooms! Dynamite!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody clip in that ROH champ reel.

And Tyler Black/Rollins.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

God there are way too many titles. Should only have aew, TNT and womens along with tag team


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582522535706382337


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Was CM Punk in the clip? I didn’t see him but everyone saying he was.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fenix always has beautiful ring gear.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Is this show on course to start on time?
> 
> Apparently Pillman Jr. got a huge pop on the Elevation tapings due to it being his hometown. Elevation main event was Claudio vs. QT.


Claudio the latest to have had his 5 minutes of attention and now disappear to YouTube. Fucking hilarious.

And yet people will still defend signing even MORE talent.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Was CM Punk in the clip? I didn’t see him but everyone saying he was.


Yup.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Yup.
> 
> View attachment 136132



very interesting.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I figured they would start with Jericho or Moxley. Maybe they figure the audience from the baseball game will carry this segment.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ay, I got my CM Punk fix after all 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582523833835474947


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> I figured they would start with Jericho or Moxley. Maybe they figure the audience from the baseball game will carry this segment.


I think it’s more because OC is legit popular.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> I figured they would start with Jericho or Moxley. Maybe they figure the audience from the baseball game will carry this segment.


The game ended about 40 mins ago. I don’t think there is any carry over


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Perhaps…Punk will be back after all.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

He said The Elite!!!!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

The Elite name drop


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

redban said:


> The game ended about 40 mins ago. I don’t think there is any carry over


Oh I didn't realize that. I started about 10 minutes late.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

This is like the day WWE put Chris Benoit matches on the Network.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Bring him home, bring him home, bring him home.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

First dissension in DT since they formed.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome, if chaotic match


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Trent takes the pin per AEW law


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Did they finally figured out they should hype their main event? Wow.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Good that they showed the promo.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Moxley will bleed tonight. Yes or he's already bleeding?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Perhaps Fenix will get a shot at OC's belt? That'd be a fun match


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Moxley will bleed tonight. Yes or he's already bleeding?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Shida wearing an extravagant shower curtain to the ring


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Women go on early tonight.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wonder if Rosa returns tonight. She was at the Canada shows last week.

They still only have the four title matches announced don't they? Maybe Wardlow will go out there and issue an open challenge.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Did Tony buy the Code of Honor along with the company?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol Brit making fun of Toni for wanting the term womens championship removed. Good on her.

They need to stop with these interim championships. These are the fucking champions, They are not temporary champions.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

em i the only one that thinks Toni sucks? I mean shes not the worst but i mean whatever.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So, isn’t this basically a much better version of Battle of the Belts?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Women go on early tonight.


logic


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Bit quiet on here tonight.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I'm a big fan of Shida's lower gear.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> So, isn’t this basically a much better version of Battle of the Belts?


It feels more important since at least there are credible challengers, but it does feel a bit odd having Title Tuesday a little over a week removed from Battle of the Belts.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

NXT countering Shida with Nakamura. HHH going all out tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW not looking good so far. In fact, i think they did a huge mistake with the opening match which was weak. WWE started off much better. Even right now Nakamura is better than watching what is on AEW.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> Bit quiet on here tonight.


There is a lot on tonight. Playoff baseball games, NBA games, and something else.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> NXT countering Shida with Nakamura. HHH going all out tonight.


Surprised they haven’t booked Roman, Lesnar and Wyatt.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> Bit quiet on here tonight.


Quiet in the arena too.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> NXT countering Shida with Nakamura. HHH going all out tonight.


Remember it‘s never been a 3rd brand, it’s just developmental.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Saraya or Rosa incoming.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Decent match


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Storm and Shida killed it


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RIHOOOOO


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sarya is trash.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Riho!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This company is such a mess. Love seeing Shida and Hayter on my TV though. Total babes.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Well that afterbirth happened.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

FUCK YEA!!!!

RIHO is HERE!!!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey I called the Riho run in.

Is this the first time Riho has appeared in AEW in street clothes


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The little queen has returned!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Riho!!!!!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Shida goes back to Japan for a bit, and Riho will put over Storm in a few weeks?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Riho used to kill NXT in the QHs. Tony Khan, the man with a plan.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Both companies are keen on putting groups of girls together that don’t look good together lol. Saraya, Storm and Riho? Okay.

also, Riho is such a preposterous visual. She’s so tiny and minute, and had this adorable pink dress on — idk


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Yeah, Kenny's definitely back.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

DRose1994 said:


> Both companies are keen on putting groups of girls together that don’t look good together lol. Saraya, Storm and Riho? Okay.
> 
> also, Riho is such a preposterous visual. She’s so tiny and minute, and had this adorable pink dress on — idk


Riho is ratings.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Only two matches left tonight? Moxley and Hangman might be a long main event


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Riho used to kill NXT in the QHs. Tony Khan, the man with a plan.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I didn't mind that match as much as some here (although admittedly I can't fairly judge because I was watching Nakamura's match more) but what a clusterfuck of a post match, we don't need all these run ins.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao, they have Wardlow feuding with Maria's husband? I have no words


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This compamy literally feels like a wwe cast off show. Im sorry but mox wife is trash as an announcer. How did this happen in wwe?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn…there’s nothing exciting in this damn show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> God damn…there’s nothing exciting in this damn show.


The product is absolutely horrible. From the guys Khan pushes all the way to his "booking"


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Riho 😍


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

He said the thing. Undoubtedly


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They have to add more matches unless Mox and Hanger go the better part of an hour. Or MJF cashes his chip in.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

FTR vs Swerve in Our Glory should be sweet


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

fuck this company is trash sometimes. My baby leaves me with not much hope often that it once did


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Riho put some stank on this high cross


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Keith Lee needs to turn babyface and kill Swerve


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't care what anyone says, this company is SO much more boring without Punk on TV.

Oh, and the fact they're either completely misusing or just not using about 10 other guys that should be on TV at least every other week.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Riho is back. Now bring back Kenny, ASAP.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

It’s FTR’s house, bitch


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FTR to win next week I would assume. FTR vs The Acclaimed should be interesting.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

pro wrestling has the advantage of being scripted and crazy…yet fucking Tony is on a mission to write the most boring show possible.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Not even Renee can have a promo that doesn't get interrupted


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Here I thought Lethal should get into some kind of story with Jericho, fits in with his story about beating former ROH Champions.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol I dunno why putting on a figure four there was so funny to me


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> I don't care what anyone says, this company is SO much more boring without Punk on TV.
> 
> Oh, and the fact they're either completely misusing or just not using about 10 other guys that should be on TV at least every other week.


he literally did nothing in aew. You're just circle jerking him for no reason. He was hardly in the promotion. Week after week he said nothing but do you still like me ? then had a few heated generic punky promos with people calling him out and he was gone.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby should stay away from areas with concrete. It never ends well.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Finallyyyyy, something interesting, MJF.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

M J F GENERATION TALENT!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

There is potential with Lethal like there was on the past. Lets hope they do it right with him.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The Devil looking sexy


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Every time i see him wearing that fucking scarf i wanna punch him out. Hes doing his job lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF/Regal promo battle should be great


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

3 promos started. 3 promos interrupted. You'd think Tony might change the format just once.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The best heel in the business, and it’s not even close.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This crowd is terrible. Tony should tour Canada.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Nicest thing MJF has ever said to a crowd lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

More MJF origin stories lol 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Gotta reference that E lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> This crowd is terrible. Tony should tour Canada.


I assume he was just testing waters but he should be going across the country once a year.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Gotta reference that E lol


I like how he's using real life experiences to have this promo with Regal, but worst possible night for him to reference NXT. Especially considering what Mandy was just wearing


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Does MJF get angry and start yelling in every promo he’s in?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MJF is good at sounding ruthless when hes mad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF back to being a Jew boy


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is one hell of a segment. MJF is incredible.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> I like how he's using real life experiences to have this promo with Regal, but worst possible night for him to reference NXT. Especially considering what Mandy was just wearing


The "real life" MJF is bleh


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They are humanizing MJF but now isn't the time for a face turn. It'd suck the life out of Mox/MJF.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah serious "being real" MJF is bland. Unless him being a loser Jew is interesting to you.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well finally AEW picks up.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

In a show against wwe we have a talent cutting a promo about how he couldn't get in wwe. That's an interesting strategy.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

“That email made me want to kill myself”

From the company that ran anti-suicide commercials several weeks in a row


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

MJF is fucking incredible.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They're doing a long promo about how one of their top feels wanted to be in WWE and is still whining about how he's not in WWE talking about how real it is lol. And how he wanted to off himself because he couldn't be in the WWE [emoji23][emoji23] bruh this is r word bad


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah serious "being real" MJF is bland. Unless him being a loser Jew is interesting to you.



Why do you think wrestling is trash in modern day? everyone wants to be themselves. Who the fuck goes to be entertained to watch people play average joes. We need compelling characters and humans to embody them and stop being fucking pussies that badly wanna be loved for themselves.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I might be working myself into a shoot here, especially in regards to one of the few people who tries to keep up kayfabe in the modern era like MJF, but the look on Regal's face when MJF read that email almost makes me believe that very well was an email he sent MJF.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This promo makes MJF look more like a bitch than anything else. And I have no idea if this is a heel or babyface promo.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Nah, don’t turn MJF face, come on.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This is a bit overdramatic


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah MJF is missing a level promo wise


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

He wanted to kill himself because William Regal sent him a mean letter lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I fucking love this. Now this is actual great television.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Why do you think wrestling is trash in modern day? everyone wants to be themselves. Who the fuck goes to be entertained to watch people play average joes. We need compelling characters and humans to embody them and stop being fucking pussies that badly wanna be loved for themselves.


I mean I enjoy modern wrestling. It's just MJF's serious promos are just bleh. He's great at normal heel. But his 2 serious promos this year against Punk and here were bleh.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol sunshine


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> This promo makes MJF look more like a bitch than anything else. And I have no idea if this is a heel or babyface promo.


Its a "can't I say words" promo similar to what Bray cut Friday.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MJF crying about an email to a guy who broke into the business in the 80s is hilarious. No chance he would have made it then


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Regal gives a better promo . He doesn’t have to rely on just raising his voice, snarling, and getting mad


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

some fucking storytelling! Finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The XL 2 said:


> MJF crying about an email to a guy who broke into the business in the 80s is hilarious. No chance he would have made it then


Just like punk would have never made it through the fucking door in the generation before.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

These 2 will hug in the end.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well that was.........................................................



Interesting.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

What a fantastic segment between MJF and Regal


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesus what a promo segment. 10/10


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The ROH title match, then Bryan / Wheeler gonna’ talk some stuff, then the main event


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dalton Castle 🤩


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Not exactly sure what Regal was going for there. Would he have proven something if he'd smashed the back of Regal's head? Is Regal implying MJF didn't do it because MJF was scared?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MJF is great at what he does, and when he busted on the scene, he did seem like an all time prospect. But the truth is, he hasn't gotten any better and his promo is more or less the same one every time. He's still really good though


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

what is wrong with this guys voice


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I didn't know Gilbert Gottfried got into wrestling.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

fuck rene is bad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF won't work as a face


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Renee is such a great addition.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

MJF with the god tier promo. Untouchable and the crowd loves it.

Looks like he’s gonna beat Mox clean.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He wanted to kill himself because William Regal sent him a mean letter lol


This generations wrestler in a nutshell. No wonder the business is unwatchable these days


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Renee is such a great addition.


Yup once they start doing shows for HBO Max she should be the go to host


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

jackson? Is rampage in dailys?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Man, this is the most negative reception I've seen MJF get. I thought that segment was great.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay im not watching OC on that other channel, fuck that.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> MJF won't work as a face


I’m not sure about that, but he’s such a great heel. Not as the typical Vince’s smiling babyface, that’s for sure.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Yup once they start doing shows for HBO Max she should be the go to host



hbo max will be the best thing that happened to aew. More variety of people have that than people that have tbs and dont watch 90 percent of shit on it.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The XL 2 said:


> This generations wrestler in a nutshell. No wonder the business is unwatchable these days


The email didn't even sound that bad. Regal just essentially said you need to improve and get back to me later. Wasn't really that out of line.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jeez, no wonder they only booked four matches. They're overdosing on promos this week.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> The email didn't even sound that bad. Regal just essentially said you need to improve and get back to me later. Wasn't really that out of line.


He promised him a job and then took it away.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yuta sucks so bad 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Yooter gonna turn on the BCC


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wheeler Yuta sucks so bad


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking hell we're still putting focus on Wheeler Yuta.

JUST FUCK OFF.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Renee has a great set of milkers.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Okay im not watching OC on that other channel, fuck that.


???


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol this backstage segment is sad.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yuta sucks but at least it was short.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Whoanma said:


> ???


such a good show!

@Chan Hung is a trader but that is a good excuse


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I thought the Regal/MJF thing was one of the best segments I've seen all year. 

Regal when he gets serious and gets time to cut a promo, man he's incredible.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> The email didn't even sound that bad. Regal just essentially said you need to improve and get back to me later. Wasn't really that out of line.


Shows you how soft all these soy boys are.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

They could have put Claudio in that segment too if Wheeler was gonna mention him that way


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Now BCC has issues. Apparently all factions have issues.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I can't help but think Dalton Castle might be gay.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Great entrance. Too bad he's gonna job


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

What the.....fuck is this?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This jobber is getting a cody rhodes level entrance


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Awww little Yuta is mad


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> I can't help but think Dalton Castle might be gay.


Nah, he's married to a woman. He's just great at the flamboyant act.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm torn between OC who fucking sucks and on AEW we have another ratings killer with some fucking geek.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> What the.....fuck is this?


Everything AEW pretended it wasn't going to be.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> I can't help but think Dalton Castle might be gay.


What’s it to you?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So he's a funny gay?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

This dude is a face? I thought he’d be a douchebag heel with this entrance and gimmick


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Those 6 man belts almost look as bad as the AAA tag belts FTR has.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Nah, he's married to a woman. He's just great at the flamboyant act.


I said that sarcastically, absolutely certain he must be about as gay as can be.

Genuinely shocked he's not.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> What the.....fuck is this?


Some random fuck from ROH that only a few die hards know that Khan decided to put on the show.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Was that a Radio GaGa rip off or what?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

shandcraig said:


> Why do you think wrestling is trash in modern day? everyone wants to be themselves. Who the fuck goes to be entertained to watch people play average joes. We need compelling characters and humans to embody them and stop being fucking pussies that badly wanna be loved for themselves.


Alexa Bliss doesn't want to play herself and thinks herself IRL is boring. Unfortunately they won't let her play a character right now.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chris got that fake tan spray


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Don’t know shit about Dalton Castle but I like what I’ve seen so far. Seems to have more charisma than 90% of the roster.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Karaoke time!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Some random fuck from ROH that only a few die hards know that Khan decided to put on the show.


Tony is one of those die hards


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Some random fuck from ROH that only a few die hards know that Khan decided to put on the show.


Sounds like something that the greatest booker of this generation would do.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I didn't mind ROH being involved at first, assuming it was going to be a short term thing, but I cannot fucking wait for it to go away now.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess the point of the Daniel Garcia/Jericho/Danielson storyline was to transfer the hat to Hager


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Okay I’m a Castle fan. Sign him Tony.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Jericho is now a face? I guess i missed him turning.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

This Dalton dude ain’t bad. Colorful personality and style


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I want more characters/gimmicks 

Wait no not like that.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Castle is a great showman. Not a great worker after working through a broken back, but those people wanting less 'vanilla' shouldn't complain about a guy like him. He has more natural charisma than most of today's wrestlers.

He's the guy who won the ROH Title off Cody too 😁


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Man, this is the most negative reception I've seen MJF get. I thought that segment was great.


It’s getting praised on Twitter. Seeing lots of “promo of the year” comments.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The hell? he cant pick up Jericho? LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ok, I get it. Khan couldn’t get the rights to Barracuda and Radio GaGa, but those rip offs are


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

rich110991 said:


> It’s getting praised on Twitter. Seeing lots of “promo of the year” comments.


For Regal, not MJF!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the third boy there was Serpentico


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show has been great since the women match ended.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Hager constantly representing that hat reminds me of this great sketch called "Brian's hat" from the show I Think You Should Leave with Tim Robinson.


EDIT: this is that sketch. Give it a watch when you got a second.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> The hell? he cant pick up Jericho? LOL


He’s spinning Jericho from right to left in the gut wrench position. I guess to dizzy Jericho


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

redban said:


> For Regal, not MJF!


Pretty sure the crowd was cheering MJF, not Regal. Regal was good. MJF was 🔥


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> I mean I enjoy modern wrestling. It's just MJF's serious promos are just bleh. He's great at normal heel. But his 2 serious promos this year against Punk and here were bleh.


Nah, this ain't it. His promo was fire.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Don’t know shit about Dalton Castle but I like what I’ve seen so far. Seems to have more charisma than 90% of the roster.


I have no clue who he is, but i'll take him anyday over Yuta and Garcia. Easily.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> The hell? he cant pick up Jericho? LOL


That's an intentional spot to spin them around a few times before the real suplex comes, he's done it in ROH before. I don't like it as much as the old delayed suplex he used to do but he hasn't done that one since he came back from a back injury a few years back.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho will run out of former champs to face soon... at least available ones who aren't heels in AEW (Lethal, Rush, Taven). Davey Richards, Low Ki, Chris Daniels and Samoa Joe are about it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

One of these boys really looks like Jack Evans


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AEW in a nut shell, Raging over a hat.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I can’t stand Aubrey Edwards.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I completely forgot the show was tonight heh.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Did this really need to go this long ?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This product is so bad.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

How can anyone in the crowd cheer Dalton over a legend like Chris Jericho?  Get a grip.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sad that Dalton can't bridge anymore because of his back.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Very very good match


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

[z


3venflow said:


> Jericho will run out of former champs to face soon... at least available ones who aren't heels in AEW (Lethal, Rush, Taven). Davey Richards, Low Ki, Chris Daniels and Samoa Joe are about it.


Don’t they have working relationship with Impact and NJPW (and other promotions.) they can probably get some people to come for a one-off match


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

There's lots of guys to use but Dalton Castle is definitely someone who could have a role


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Enjoyed that. Dalton is limited now but knows how to entertain.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Game over. Solid match. Castle has potential.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jericho barely beat some unknown gay guy who has a thing for petite, in shape young men. Great


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Never want to see Dalton again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Castle would be better in the group over Garcia's dull ass lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was pretty good, Dalton impressed me.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jerry Lynn gonna have a match in 2022?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Jericho really took care of Jerry with that tombstone


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Both shows brought their D game tonight.

This match was eh


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chris Jericho delivering yet ANOTHER fucking banger for like the 10th time this year 👏 

What a JeriGOAT


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I never realized Jerry Lynn was that small. Jericho looked like a monster next to him


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Garcia was standing right there .. he couldn’t flip the belt over so Lynn hits the hard side?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Aubrey
Edwards
Wrestling


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yeah. Show really picked up after the women match. Been awesome.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

As a Florida resident, I wouldn't mind someone knocking some sense into into Ian after what he did to our state a few weeks ago.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Who gets the big babyface win over Jericho at the end of this arc? I thought it could be Garcia but that's out of the window now. They could double champ Joe.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Hager looks like a goofball with that hat on


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Christian's the best thing that's happened to Luchasaurus


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Main event time. Let’s goooooo


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Riho vs Hayter and Danielson vs Sammy next week. 😍


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Rampage, the show not even Hook will make you watch.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Riho vs Jamie Hayter should rock


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Is Moxley bleeding yet?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Still trying to push Yuta and Garcia in the same segment next week, ffs.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

3venflow said:


> Who gets the big babyface win over Jericho at the end of this arc? I thought it could be Garcia but that's out of the window now. They could double champ Joe.


Adam Cole Bay Bay!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh jesus christ, another match with Garcia and Yuta both in it?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Riho vs Jamie Hayter should rock


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

redban said:


> Don’t they have working relationship with Impact and NJPW (and other promotions.) they can probably get some people to come for a one-off match


They do but there's also the problem that some of these former ROH Champions aren't in companies AEW works with, case in point the video package earlier showed Kevin Steen and Tyler Black, WWE ain't sending them over to job out.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

redban said:


> Adam Cole Bay Bay!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Next weeks card looks 🔥


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

somerandomfan said:


> They do but there's also the problem that some of these former ROH Champions aren't in companies AEW works with, case in point the video package earlier showed Kevin Steen and Tyler Black, WWE ain't sending them over to job out.



In that case, they have to use Jericho against some of the heels at some point (Rush, Lethal, Cole, Kyle O’Reilly etc)


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

What if it was a swerve and MJF cashes in the chip tonight and takes the easy way over “doing things the right way” and stays heel


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No, Jade won’t make you watch Rampage either.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Great guy Justin Roberts. Met him last week in Toronto.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

She gets to say shit, but no one else. lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

20+ minute match coming, they’re going all out


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

the Ring of honor ring announcer is so much fucking better than Justin.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fuck yeah let’s go!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF taking the title in Mox's hometown would be premium heel shit.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

rich110991 said:


> What if it was a swerve and MJF cashes in the chip tonight and takes the easy way over “doing things the right way” and stays heel


That'd actually be some great story telling if they actually did that. I hope they do.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Everything has pointed to Moxley’s beating Hangman. He and MJF have already cut promos against each other, and even tonight’s promo with MJF / Regal has Mox in the backdrop, because of the BCC stable


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

good way to start the match to hype the crowd.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Jade can hold me hostage for 60 minutes


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> What if it was a swerve and MJF cashes in the chip tonight and takes the easy way over “doing things the right way” and stays heel


So a typical MitB cash in... Very innovative


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I really think Hangman needs to turn heel and man the fuck up and become a real cowboy. Its time.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jay White's Dynamite tease was just that then.

And holy shit, go Hangman!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Dangerous spot, moonsault on straight concrete


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

I just had a Super Crazy flashback 😱


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I looked at my phone and Mox is bleeding in picture in picture.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mox bleeding, of course.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ref just naturally starts wearing gloves any time Mox is going to be involved.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

this will be a long match


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


that had some ecw vibe


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Got a feeling about Regal turning on Mox and MJF walking out champion.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Hangman’s not getting booed out in Mox’s hometown


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman should write DIE on his chest with Mox's blood as a tribute to Jerry Lynn.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Jon "cherry tomato" Moxley


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

theshape31 said:


> I just had a Super Crazy flashback 😱





shandcraig said:


> that had some ecw vibe


November to Remember 1999 - Super Crazy vs Yoshihiro Tajiri vs Jerry Lynn.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Haven't been keeping up with watching the full shows for several weeks. Is JR completely out as commentary?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Haven't been keeping up with watching the full shows for several weeks. Is JR completely out as commentary?


He's doing Rampage now.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MJF gonna tease cashing in but then cash in for Full Gear


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF 👀


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

It’s happening!!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

MJF on a bathroom break.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Obligatory, meaningless apron spot.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AEW FINALLY announcing some west coast dates early next year!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Here we go…


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I hope this is kayfabe


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Fuckery incoming


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Work or shoot? I hope Hangman is ok.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Whoa. The match is called off.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Is Hangman dead?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Regal with the brass knuckles!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

No music playing.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

8 more minutes to kill


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

My focus was kind of split and I missed what turned out to be the finish, what happened to Hangman?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Tf happened


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That honestly felt unplanned.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

6 minutes left?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cmon MJF. Do it Khan. DO IT


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

They have like five minutes to kill.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I missed what hurt him.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

It’s literally about to happen.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

That has to be legit he must be hurt


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Karmas a bitch Hangman


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They kept panning to the commentators which made me think it's legit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TF is happening.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is real.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Let me guess Mox will do an impromptu speech?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Taz and Tony seem worried as fuck.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Hangman is injured this is so weird


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The way they're on the commentators and trying to build up what's coming up and not even putting the camera on Page makes me think this is real. I might be getting worked but doing this out of nowhere with 8 minutes left in the show and then going through all this feels like it wasn't the plan...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Fuck me...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What happened?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ya announcers seem confused


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582550473063927808


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

This was their heavily advertised main event. They wouldn’t screw the paying fans out of a real finish. I think it’s real


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

He landed right on his head.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

What move was it?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> This was their heavily advertised main event. They wouldn’t screw the paying fans out of a real finish. I think it’s real


Probably legit. Seems like it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fiend?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Someone post the gif


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn that was legit it seems


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DrEagles said:


> Karmas a bitch Hangman


What a dick eater comment


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I didn't see the move he got hurt on I was peeing. What happened


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No way they would do this though if something unexpected happened.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF fake out coming.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Come on, MJF!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No way they do this on the night the least amount of people would see it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Good Improve if it legit is


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF has bulked up big time.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuckin lame


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This part sorta feels planned but who knows


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I guess the prohibition on shit has gone.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582551611934580736


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

3venflow said:


> MJF has bulked up big time.


Steak and potatoes


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This episode has been something.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GOOD, no Money in the Bank rollup crap.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF is a bad serious promo and is going to sink as a face


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was all improv so I think they did a good job at finishing the show with something.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Full Gear is the right move I like it


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Full Gear.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The audio fucking sucks


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

MJF more over in Cincinnati than hometown boy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mox is rambling, both shows were shit tonight


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

AEW not using scripts is paying off right now.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Getting in the ring with you is dangerous because you're an untrained amateur, Jon


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

somerandomfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582551611934580736


Doesn't look like anything obviously bad at all.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For improve both did good.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Now it's over time 🤣


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

It could be a way of protecting Hangman from losing and it was planned


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> What move was it?


Huge clothesline from Mox I believe


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

3venflow said:


> That was all improv so I think they did a good job at finishing the show with something.


I think they were always planning a confrontation with MJF / Mox to close the show, given that MJF wasn’t in the balcony when they cut to him. But the Page / Mox seemed to have ended soon cause of real injury


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Doesn't look like anything obviously bad at all.


I think he knocked himself out with the way he fell. The side of head/ear hit the mat hard maybe.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Meh my idea was better


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I really hope Hangman is ok. This was a great Dynamite that will feel terrible if he was seriously hurt there


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Mox an absolute fucking pro for being able to cut a promo with a horrifying situation like that.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> It could be a way of protecting Hangman from losing and it was planned


How the hell does it protect him from losing when he was unable to continue due to a lariat?

The injury was 100% not planned and legit, the post-match angle was clearly planned all along and they went ahead with it anyway.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Another week, sigh…
Kenny, can you hear me?


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Well... that was...something


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> It could be a way of protecting Hangman from losing and it was planned


Nawh, looks like he got straight KTFO/injured.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So NXT goes overtime but AEW doesn't.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

They clearly didn't plan that ending if they spent a good 4-5 minutes panning away from Hangman and having the commentators talk while they took him out of the ring. 

I think MJF/Mox as a confrontation was always going to happen though.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> It could be a way of protecting Hangman from losing and it was planned


Let us hope that’s the case , but it didn’t look so. The way they cut to the broadcasters’ advertising next week’s show seemed awkward and unplanned


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> They clearly didn't plan that ending if they spent a good 4-5 minutes panning away from Hangman and having the commentators talk while they took him out of the ring.
> 
> I think MJF/Mox as a confrontation was always going to happen though.


Agreed. They definitely did seem to have to unexpectedly fill time there. Hope Page is OK.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm hoping that is nothing worse than a concussion for Hangman. But I'm worried as he would have probably gone on if it was something trivial. And removing the bottom rope is also a very bad sign. It was shaping up to be a great match too.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hope Hangman is ok


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Honestly, show wasn't great but they handled the situation incredibly well at the end, another benefit of not running a heavily scripted show.

Most importantly I just hope Hangman is okay, he got hit fucking hard.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> So NXT goes overtime but AEW doesn't.


NXT often gets like 5-10 minutes of overrun, I think that's more down to USA Network being desperate for content.


----------



## LayingTheSmackdown247 (3 mo ago)

Pretty sure Hangman has a concussion, that was scary, hope he's ok


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Doesn't look like anything obviously bad at all.


That's what I was thinking I missed it live bit someone said he landed on his head I was think on top of his head wonder if he got a concussion there


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> So NXT goes overtime but AEW doesn't.


Did you miss the part where Hangman nearly died in the main event?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## TheSeedyPea (Nov 21, 2016)

3venflow said:


> I'm hoping that is nothing worse than a concussion for Hangman. But I'm worried as he would have probably gone on if it was something trivial. And removing the bottom rope is also a very bad sign. It was shaping up to be a great match too.


I'm leaning towards him KO'ing himself on the sell, and a concussion. Were it a neck/spinal thing, which is what I thought at first, he would not have been allowed to roll onto his back until actual medical staff/EMT's arrived and did it themselves.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582551363141369856


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

It looked like the initial lariat hit stiff as fuck so he was disoriented and unable to fall properly, meaning an immediate second impact of his head with the canvas with his head bouncing one way and his body the other.

Hopefully it's as simple as a concussion and they just told him not to move it and put him in a neck brace, on a gurney, out of an abundance of caution. If he's not completing the match and there's even a 1% chance he's broken his neck you cannot risk aggravating it.

The fact they carried on and did the post-match stuff is an encouraging sign, if he was in need of immediate life saving care - or beyond it - they'd have done it there and then.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582551363141369856


Thanks for sharing. He can't even walk. He's unconscious.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582551363141369856


Asshole in the crowd shouting MJF at a time like that 💀


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

3venflow said:


> I'm hoping that is nothing worse than a concussion for Hangman. But I'm worried as he would have probably gone on if it was something trivial. And removing the bottom rope is also a very bad sign. It was shaping up to be a great match too.


Doesn’t look like a concussion. I thought it was an awkward neck bump (from seeing it once live). Even for a really bad concussion, fighters/wrestlers/athletes can typically walk under their own strength or with minimal help


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

When you clothesline someone IRL they don't do a twisting backflip, so there's no way Hangman was hurt on the lariat contact or he could not even attempt this bump. He definitely hurt himself on the landing


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582555757320732673


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I was so focused on the Hangman situation it took me longer than it should to realize MJF dragged out a ref as if he needed one right then, to announce he's cashing in at a later date, what a heel.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Geeee said:


> When you clothesline someone IRL they don't do a twisting backflip, so there's no way Hangman was hurt on the lariat contact or he could not even attempt this bump. He definitely hurt himself on the landing


If you watch the twt gif from 30 or so post ago, he appears to be unconscious before even hitting the mat.



somerandomfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582551611934580736


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Geeee said:


> When you clothesline someone IRL they don't do a twisting backflip, so there's no way Hangman was hurt on the lariat contact or he could not even attempt this bump. He definitely hurt himself on the landing


Nah, if you get a concussion you're not immediately taken out of the game. There was a player in the 2014 World Cup Final who got a severe head injury. He continued to play, but shortly after the injury he approached the referee and asked if it was the final.

I'm thinking what happened was that he got knocked silly by the lariat, he still attempted the exaggerated bump because it was in the immediate aftermath, it was what he was running to Moxley planning to do, but he was unable to execute it properly.

I think with the lariat you're probably starting your backward motion before you even get hit.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Nothing Finer said:


> Nah, if you get a concussion you're not immediately taken out of the game. There was a player in the 2014 World Cup Final who got a severe head injury. He continued to play, but shortly after the injury he approached the referee and asked if it was the final.
> 
> I'm thinking what happened was that he got knocked silly by the lariat, he still attempted the exaggerated bump because it was in the immediate aftermath, it was what he was running to Moxley planning to do, but he was unable to execute it properly.
> 
> I think with the lariat you're probably starting your backward motion before you even get hit.


Not every concussion is the same. He could very well have been taken out sustaining a concussion.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Nothing Finer said:


> Nah, if you get a concussion you're not immediately taken out of the game. There was a player in the 2014 World Cup Final who got a severe head injury. He continued to play, but shortly after the injury he approached the referee and asked if it was the final.
> 
> I'm thinking what happened was that he got knocked silly by the lariat, he still attempted the exaggerated bump because it was in the immediate aftermath, it was what he was running to Moxley planning to do, but he was unable to execute it properly.
> 
> I think with the lariat you're probably starting your backward motion before you even get hit.



Most sports are taking head injuries increasingly serious, especially in the wake of the recent Tua Tagovailoa situation. It isn't 2014 anymore youigoing to see less and less people staying in games when they have sustained clear head trauma.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Hard to say what happen to hangman, for me it seems he was just knock out.

Still it was good they stopped the match, one never knows. I hope it's not serious.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Most sports are taking head injuries increasingly serious, especially in the wake of the recent Tua Tagovailoa situation. It isn't 2014 anymore youigoing to see less and less people staying in games when they have sustained clear head trauma.


Not to mention AEW (along with WWE and NWA) just had concussion and CTE expert Chris Nowinski talk to the staff and roster to educate everyone about concussions.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575732930277621760


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> Not to mention AEW (along with WWE and NWA) just had concussion and CTE expert Chris Nowinski talk to the staff and roster to educate everyone about concussions.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575732930277621760


This too.

It's a rapidly evolving science, good to see them and major sports leagues take an active role in understanding it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Claudio the latest to have had his 5 minutes of attention and now disappear to YouTube. Fucking hilarious.
> 
> And yet people will still defend signing even MORE talent.


Pretty much EVERYONE (outside of Chris Jericho and MJF) has appeared on either Elevation or AEW Dark at some point.

Historically speaking, Sting is arguably the biggest name in the company, and yet he still competed on Elevation before.

Why do some of you folks keep making these careless comments?

Unlike WWE, AEW *doesn't* do house shows.

Not everyone NEEDS to be on TV, so you'll occasionally see a big name compete in either Elevation or AEW Dark at some point if they're not heavily involved in a big program.

It's *NOT* a demotion to work on either Elevation or AEW Dark since 98% of the roster has competed on either YouTube show at some point.

Plus, working on those shows keeps the talents from getting rusty in the ring.

Claudio Castagnoli has been booked very well since making his AEW debut back in June, and he's generally been used on TV over the last 4 months.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Who gets the big babyface win over Jericho at the end of this arc? I thought it could be Garcia but that's out of the window now. They could double champ Joe.


CM Punk is my wild pick (although I'd wait to do the match until Punk can last at least a few months staying healthy).


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I basically skimmed through the trios match. It was a pretty predictable result. I do like the friction in death Triangle though. And it's natural non melodramatic will they won't they tension which makes it palatable 

Skipped the women's stuff until the post match. Toni's reign is starting to feel like hangman's reign. The matches are fine but there's a far more compelling story going on

The mjf William regal promo exchange was chef's kiss.

Man Dalton castle is so good. It's a shame he never recovered from his serious injuries fully but he is just fantastic. He and Jericho meshed so well. Kudos to jerry taking that bump. I'm still not a fan of this story and what roh has become but tonight they did great.

Main event was great until the obvious injury.

The post match was even better. MJF vs Mox 2 should absolutely blow the original out of the water.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That was an enjoyable Dynamite until the sad ending - but they recovered well and went along with the planned ‘MJF doesn’t cash in, but does it right’ finish

Dalton Castle is my kinda wrestler, would like to see more of him

Jake Hagar being goofy will never not be funny, they should lean into this more. Like that time he read the poem

Mox v Hangman was great up until the injury - hope Hangers is ok

RIHO is back which is great

MJF / Regal promo was great - both very good on the mic and a good story being told

MJF v Mox might convince me to buy Full Gear even without the Elite….. maybe….


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

OH MY GOD FINALLY


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The trios match was okay. It was there and there's no heat for it, so it fell kinda flat imo. Plus we just saw it a few weeks ago, so ehh.

The women's match was boring. The post-match was boring. Enough said.

The Acclaimed promo was okay. FTR/Team Glory promo was okay.

MJF/Regal promo was good. I like that they're transitioning MJF from a weasel into more of a Regal type of heel.

Danielson/Yuta promo was okay.

Dalton's entrance was great and he had a good showing with Jericho. I need him to be a regular on AEW. Oh, and Hager loves his hat, don't touch it.

I hope Page is okay, that was a nasty bump. The match was good up until that point and hopefully he can come back healthy asap.

MJF/Mox stuff at the end was good, especially since this seemed to be mostly improv due to the Adam Page situation.

Overall a good show, minus the, I'm enjoying that they are giving more promo time where it's needed whilst still keeping the wrestling.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Pretty much EVERYONE (outside of Chris Jericho and MJF) has appeared on either Elevation or AEW Dark at some point.
> 
> Historically speaking, Sting is arguably the biggest name in the company, and yet he still competed on Elevation before.
> 
> ...


It's a demotion the only people who truly want to watch dark are the folk with little real exposure prior.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Tony Khan hit the genetic jackpot. His luck since starting AEW is the univerese's way of balancing it out. 
Westling will drive a man to the brink.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

-Jon Moxley, do you have to bleed every effing week? Kinda getting tired of him bleeding now. Solid match against Page before the concussion spot though. Hope he is okay
-MJF's promo made himself look like a babyface even more now. Plus, the fans roar for him. Its getting very hard to keep him as a heel. That was a great promo he had with Regal though. It kinda made Regal look like a heel though. But he had nice comebacks to MJF. 
-Hey, Riho is finally seen again. Saraya coming out to attack Britt Baker was cool too as I am curious to see Saraya be in a match again. 
-Jericho's quest to conquer ROH continues. He wins his match against whoever that was. Again, I dont know who these ROH people are so dont expect me to care for them Tony Khan. But the post match stuff. Never thought I would see Jericho deliver a Tombstone piledriver. It just looks weird when its not a tall wrestler like Undertaker and Kane doing the move. 
-The rest of the show is whatever. I miss seeing Miro. He should be in the main event scene. Where's Darby Allin? Where's Sting? Such a bloated roster. Can't fit them all in a show. Got to rotate them in and out right Khan?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

chronoxiong said:


> -Jon Moxley, do you have to bleed every effing week? Kinda getting tired of him bleeding now. Solid match against Page before the concussion spot though. Hope he is okay
> -MJF's promo made himself look like a babyface even more now. Plus, the fans roar for him. Its getting very hard to keep him as a heel. That was a great promo he had with Regal though. It kinda made Regal look like a heel though. But he had nice comebacks to MJF.
> -Hey, Riho is finally seen again. Saraya coming out to attack Britt Baker was cool too as I am curious to see Saraya be in a match again.
> -Jericho's quest to conquer ROH continues. He wins his match against whoever that was. Again, I dont know who these ROH people are so dont expect me to care for them Tony Khan. But the post match stuff. Never thought I would see Jericho deliver a Tombstone piledriver. It just looks weird when its not a tall wrestler like Undertaker and Kane doing the move.
> -The rest of the show is whatever. I miss seeing Miro. He should be in the main event scene. Where's Darby Allin? Where's Sting? Such a bloated roster. Can't fit them all in a show. Got to rotate them in and out right Khan?



What they’ve done to Darby since losing the TNT title is criminal and the type of shit WWE would be criticized to death for.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Interesting how Moxley called Hangman a "kid" last week, and then MJF a "kid" this week, consistent with Punk's comments.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

chronoxiong said:


> -The rest of the show is whatever. I miss seeing Miro. He should be in the main event scene. *Where's Darby Allin?* Where's Sting? Such a bloated roster. Can't fit them all in a show. Got to rotate them in and out right Khan?


Darby was on the show, getting attacked by Lethal in the parking area and having his ribs crushed by the shutter. That's his current feud, which isn't a bad feud for Darby IMO. Darby won their first match, Lethal may win the second, and Darby wins the third if they go by the usual formula. I'd like to see Darby do something big soon, but Darby vs. Lethal is good midcard content.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582533409443831808


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Why do you all love Riho so much?  Is it because you fancy her or you just think she’s good in the ring? I’m gay so maybe I’m missing something aha. I don’t dislike her either.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I skipped the opener. Rheas ass was out on NXT. So ya know. The women's match was actually pretty good and Paige getting physical was nice. The MJF promo was....I mean. It's MJF. But it's longgggggg. And put a bunch of heat on Regal as evil WWE guy. I'm not sure what the mark was here they're trying to hit. Jericho vs. Castle was nothing and it's not really Castles fault with his limitations. Mox vs. Hangman was a Mox match, but I feel they did cover up the injury about as well as they could. I wish they had the balls to pull the trigger on MJF cashing on Dynamite. But I knew better.


Overall, seen better, seen worse. Not bad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Show was fine and I love Dalton Castle's gimmick. Never fails to crack me up.

Too bad about Hangman getting hurt. I do look forward to Full Gear when Regal helps MJF beat


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

From WrestleTix:

*All Elite Wrestling
Tue • Oct 18 • 7:00 PM
Heritage Bank Center, Cincinnati, OH*

Tickets Distributed => 4,740


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

I appreciated MJF's promo, because he addressed mental illness (ADHD and suicidal ideation) without sounding either mocking or self-victimizing. He sounded convincing and you could hear the pain in his voice, even if he was acting. In the past, when wrestling dealt with mental illness, they created "crazy" characters like the Missing Link and Norman the Lunatic, who were stereotypical caricatures of schizophrenics. I suspect Tony Khan has ADHD himself. I think MJF does as well.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Araragi said:


> OH MY GOD FINALLY


It's kind of funny. The number of times her face appears on this poster are more times than she's been featured in an actual AEW ring.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Darby was on the show, getting attacked by Lethal in the parking area and having his ribs crushed by the shutter. That's his current feud, which isn't a bad feud for Darby IMO. Darby won their first match, Lethal may win the second, and Darby wins the third if they go by the usual formula. I'd like to see Darby do something big soon, but Darby vs. Lethal is good midcard content.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582533409443831808


Agreed. Darby vs Lethal is a great midcard match.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Considering some of the most obscure and useless topics discussed, I have not seen anyone complain about the censor nice they use when wrestlers curse.

There's a distinct crowd-blurring sound that plays when someone curses, and was extra noticable when moxley was improvising after the match.

I think they should just do no noise or a low monotone humming, but stop masking the cursing with fake crowd noise.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> It's kind of funny. The number of times her face appears on this poster are more times than she's been featured in an actual AEW ring.


Jade vs 25 Rihos would be believable at least.


----------

